# Would these be effective ?



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

okay heres the plan for my black orc warlord

man-darh-in burner of umies squisher of stunties stealer of grog(black orc warlord) 
Martogs best basha 15 pts iron gnashas 30pts and armour of gork 50pts 
Making him WS8 BS3 S6 T6 W3 I5 A4 
he will be in a unit or 15 or 20 black orcs with nogs banner of buchery 
they will mostly be fighting my friends warriors of chaos which he only runs units of 12 but he puts his tzeentch lord in one of them and dishes out some nasty magic so i have two shaymans and he runs a daemon prince that really troubles me to counter ive decide to try this guy 

Cha-er-ehy (night goblin bigboss) 
Brimstone bauble and wallopas one hit wunda 

Do you think they are good choices ?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

The warboss is decent, Though against warriors of chaos T6 isnt really anything special. You would be better off with an enchanted shield, and warboss um's best boss at.


----------

